# Soma g-13? Amnesia Haze? NYC Diesel? Blueberry?



## bb4321 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey whats up guys? Im tryin to decide whether to get the soma amnesia haze, nyc diesel, haze x diesel cross, or dj shorts blueberry. Anyone with any info or reccommendations would be real helpful. Thanks.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 17, 2007)

get them ALL...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeppers Sounds good to me,

   What ? you are trying to decide which one's to get ?  I got a funny hunch that everyone will say the same as Mr. PuffALot, "Get them all" LOL.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 17, 2007)

If I had to choose one it would be the Diesel.  Ive never smoked it but I have heard nothing but good things about it.  Ive got a blueberry growing right now and it is the best looking bud ive grown.  Its looks like there was a snow storm in closet with all the crystals.  I have it right next to my ak48 and there is just no comparison.  Its puts the ak to shame.


----------



## bb4321 (Jul 17, 2007)

Haha. I wish I could get them all but unfortunately I dont have enough money because I still have to get equipment. Im pretty sure I will go with the Diesel, Ive heard many good things about. After that I will try DJ Shorts blueberry. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## bb4321 (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh wait, wuts the difference between dj shorts blueberry and true blueberry?


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 17, 2007)

I think TBG is the blueberry mastermind of this forum... Diesel, keep a mother, make crosses, be happy!


----------



## Mutt (Jul 17, 2007)

DJ Short created the blueberry. You order from DJ your getting true F1's.


----------



## bloodly1 (Aug 14, 2007)

Order from who?  and get true F1 What??  

Sorry to intrude, but where's the best place to get a good Blueberry strain?  I'm fortunate enough to be receiving my Cannabis Card shortly.  Will some of the local Can Clubs have clones or seed available.  If seed is available, is feminized Blueberry seeds also available?  And while I'm on the subject... how the hell do you get seeds to be feminized?  Are they sexed from a female exhibiting a herme trait?  I'm really rambling now.... but wth, I heard the resulting female seeds aren't desirable.  I'm so confused.  Cough.

But seriously... I really wanna go Blueberry.  Where to go?


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 14, 2007)

g13s great...
damn i thought it was a G, prolly the smae damn thing htho
im ron bergundy?.?.?.?


----------



## Richy-B (Aug 17, 2007)

DJ Short is the creator of Blueberry, so go with his seeds. I didn't know DJ Short has his own seed selling site.
 And I currently have an ounce of Sour Diesel, 2.3g of Sensi Star,and even 2.0g of Jack Herer to smoke on, and I'd have to say the Sour Diesel is my favorite.


----------

